
Netlify CDN Is Down - klinskyc
https://www.netlifystatus.com/?1
======
m3nu
My monitoring only picked up a few load failures. Doesnt look like a major
outage.

------
_fizz_buzz_
seems like it's resolved

> Resolved - We're no longer seeing the issue with sites slow or failing to
> load. Closing this incident as resolved. If you continue to see issues,
> please contact us here: netlify.com/support.

------
rahuldottech
Direct link:
[https://www.netlifystatus.com/incidents/njmz2677n7zw](https://www.netlifystatus.com/incidents/njmz2677n7zw)

------
klinskyc
and it's happening again!
[https://www.netlifystatus.com/](https://www.netlifystatus.com/)

------
noureen
It's a partial outage

~~~
ignoramous
Yeah, the pages I've hosted on netlify are up.

------
ksec
So those beautiful FreeBSD box finally require a reboot? They have been rock
solid stable for years with no down time.

Edit: Sorry I misread it as Netflix CDN.

